# Changing from oil to gas



## ankles1972 (22 Sep 2009)

I am looking at buying a house that is currently oil heated, tank in the garden and burner somewhere unknown. Would like to move to gas. I know there will be a connection to the mains outside for €255 or whatever. But what is the additional cost of putting in the boiler in the cupboard somewhere and is there a serious job in piping etc. Also might want to put in a gas connection to a gas fire. Currently probably an open hearth. Any idea of what the cost may be in this?


----------



## WhoAmI (22 Sep 2009)

I don't know, but I'm also thinking of changing. My (related!) question is what happens to the old oil tank and boiler and how can they be disposed of?


----------



## ankles1972 (20 Jan 2010)

ankles1972 said:


> I am looking at buying a house that is currently oil heated, tank in the garden and burner somewhere unknown. Would like to move to gas. I know there will be a connection to the mains outside for €255 or whatever. But what is the additional cost of putting in the boiler in the cupboard somewhere and is there a serious job in piping etc. Also might want to put in a gas connection to a gas fire. Currently probably an open hearth. Any idea of what the cost may be in this?



Boiler in boiler room attached to house. So not a major logistical problem.  But should I move to gas. Which is better value to heat and which is less expensive to run?


----------



## glic83 (27 Jan 2010)

im currently on oil as im out in the country anyone have any idea how much it would cost to change over to flow gas?


----------



## MANTO (27 Jan 2010)

If you contact Bord Gais' Sales dept they will arrange for a Registered Installer to come out to you and give you a quote free of charge.


----------



## LouisCribben (27 Jan 2010)

ankles1972 said:


> Boiler in boiler room attached to house. So not a major logistical problem. But should I move to gas. Which is better value to heat and which is less expensive to run?


 

I found out with a few google clicks and a bit of simple maths that to figure out how much oil costs per kwh of heat produced, you multiply the cost of a litre of oil by 0.282362. This is for crude oil, could be a little different for heating oil.

Therefore if heating oil costs say 54cents/litre, then a kwh of oil costs 15.5 cents............


I'm surprised it's so much, because a kw/h of electricity costs around the same, doesn't it............

It begs the question why are people installing expensive oil burners to heat their houses when they could use electricity from the national grid for the same price !! 

Not sure how much gas costs per kw/h in Ireland, I pay around 6 pence when I'm in the UK

Changing from oil to gas makes sense, it costs way less than half the price per unit of heat produced


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2010)

You can't directly compare crude and refined oil products. Take a look at the SEI [broken link removed] to eliminate the guess work.

As of October 1st, oil was approx 6c per KWh, gas 5c, electricity 15c. 
Leo


----------



## LouisCribben (27 Jan 2010)

Leo said:


> You can't directly compare crude and refined oil products. Take a look at the SEI [broken link removed] to eliminate the guess work.
> 
> As of October 1st, oil was approx 6c per KWh, gas 5c, electricity 15c.
> Leo


 

Thanks Leo for the correction.
Indeed it is correct, a few more google clicks confirmed this, a barrel of crude contains a lot less energy than a barrell of refined oil


----------

